# [INSTALACION]Gentoo Ultima versión Minimal (SOLUCIONADO)

## edgar-eloy

Hola a todos, primero me presento: me llamo Edgar, hace cerca de un (1) año que estoy aprendiendo a usar GNU/Linux, uso la distribución Ubuntu 9.10 con el kernel 2.6.31-21-generic.

He leído mucho sobre distribuciones y llegué a la conclusión de que Gentoo es muy eficiente por ser 100% personalizable y por ende más rápida en su funcionamento, siendo la rapidéz lo que más me motiva a instalarla en mi equipo.

En una cpu donde trabajo he instalado debian Lenny desde una netinst y me gustó mucho la forma en que voy construyendo el SO a mi medida.

Leyendo Recursos de Documentación de Gentoo específicamente el apartado de instalación (excelentemente explicado), vi que existe algo similar a una netinst, así que me encantaría realizarlo de esa forma e ir construyendo mi SO Gentoo a mi gusto.

Me surgen muchas dudas y ciertos miedos sobre instalar esta distribución sin estropear mi disco duro, o sea borrar la partición Datos por algún mal paso.

Las dudas las iré planteando a medida que avancemos en las elecciones recomendadas por ustedes, así no creo un inicio de post muy largo.

Entrando en el tema, les planteo una par de preguntas:

¿La iso Stage 3-i686 es la recomendable para el caso planteado?

Mi conexión a a internet es por IP fija, con Broadcast Máscara de red Pasarela y DNS primario determinados por mi proveedor, valores que conozco y tengo anotados, la velocidad de descarga (25KiB/s) es lenta para los estándares que se manejan hoy e día.

¿Puedo tener descargados en otra partición (Datos) los archivos stage3-i686-<release>.tar.bz2. y portage-latest.tar.bz2 y saltar el proceso de descarga?

Lo que quiero decir es que durante la instalación, cuando llego a ese proceso copio dichos archivos ya descargados y así agilizo el tiempo de instalación.

Para comenzar este tema esas serian mi dos primeras dudas.

Paso a darles una descripción de mi harware:

Aclaro que el procesador es un Pentium 4 con soporte HyperThreading

```

$ lscpu

Architecture:          i686

CPU(s):                2

Thread(s) per core:    2

Core(s) per socket:    1

CPU socket(s):         1

Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel

CPU family:            15

Model:                 2

Stepping:              9

CPU MHz:               2606.433

```

```
Motherboard: FOXCONN 661MX

Memoria instalada: 1 slot con 1024MB de 400MHz DDR

$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host (rev 11)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

```

Creo que eso es todo por ahora, espero haber expresado bien mis dudas y que haya quedado claro lo que quiero hacer.

Les dejo una gran saludo a todos, espero que me puedan guiar para concretar una instalación exitosa.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pelelademadera

bienbenido!

podes bajar los stages y copiarlos. no hay drama.

el tema arquitectura, podes elegir depende de lo que tu hard soporte. 32bits seguro (i686), amd64 desconozco si el chipset es compatible.

se hacen lentas las descargas, pero cuando crees tu make.conf en la instalacion, agrega esto:

 *Quote:*   

> FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

 

desde ya que podes tener mas que una sola opcion. esto hace que mientras compila un paquete, va descargando el/los que sigue/n entonces solo esperas que se descarguen los primeros, ya que hay paquetes que son lentos de compilar

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ante todo bienvenido al foro y a Gentoo.

Te cuento algunas cosas.

Netinst segun lo que lei es hacer una instalacion desde un cd Minimal, con lo basico y luego descargar de internet todo lo necesario a medida que se avanza.

Existe eso en Gentoo e incluso asi se instala siguiendo el manual (es la forma recomendada y la mas utilizada en caso de tener internet ya que utilizas paquetes nuevos desde los servidores)

Podes descargar el stage y portage en otra particion y luego pasarla al punto de montaje /mnt/gentoo, seria hacer un cp desde la particion donde descargaste previamente todo y copiarla en /mnt/gentoo una vez que este montada. En si es analogo a descargarlo directamente desde internet al momento de instalar, pero si queres ahorrar el tiempo es valido, posible y una buena idea.

Calculo vas a utilizar otra particion para Gentoo. 

Mis consejos serian: 

1) Imprimite el manual para no tener que leerlo via links en modo texto, es mucho mejor tener el papel en mano. Imprimi si podes tambien los recursos relacionados con Nvidia o Ati, Xorg y Kde o Gnome o Fluxbox o lo que uses. 

2) No tengas miedo en compilar el Kernel ni en nada porque el manual es de LUJO! Gentoo tiene documentacion de sobra, y todo esta cuidado, mantenido y pensado para que funicone bien.

3) Cuando termines de compilar el sistema base (que va a llevarte un tiempo) luego vas a compilar Xorg y luego un entorno grafico. No vas a tener entorno grafico hasta que termines con todo eso, tenelo en cuenta por la cuestion TIEMPO ja.

4) Pregunta lo que necesites que hay una comunidad dispuesta a ayudarte, como pasa en otras distros de este mundo libre.

5) Suerte y va andar todo bien!

----------

## edgar-eloy

Gracias por sus respuestas pelelademadera y Pablo S. Barrera.

Veo que es una opción viable la que propuse, me alegra que se pueda hacer de eso modo y agilizar la instalación.

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> el tema arquitectura, podes elegir depende de lo que tu hard soporte. 32bits seguro (i686), amd64 desconozco si el chipset es compatible. 

 

Mi hard soporta 32 bits. Pregunto ¿Cual es la imagen iso que tengo que descargar y grabar en un CD para iniciar la instalación?

Estoy mirando la base Index of /releases/x86 y veo varios directorios 10.0/ 10.1/ 2007.0/ 2008.0/ autobuilds/ current-iso/ current-stage3/

Me mareo un poco al encontrar tantas isos como LiveDVD y LiveCD como también la install-x86-minimal-20100216.iso, ¿es esta última iso la que deberia elegir?

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mis consejos serian:
> 
> 1) Imprimite el manual para no tener que leerlo via links en modo texto, es mucho mejor tener el papel en mano. Imprimi si podes tambien los recursos relacionados con Nvidia o Ati, Xorg y Kde o Gnome o Fluxbox o lo que uses.
> ...

 

Punto 1: los voy a imprimir, es mejor papel en mano como dices.

Punto 2: Nunca he compilado un kernel, me gustaria probar compilar uno en Ubuntu para ver como se hace e ir mejor preparado a la instalación de Gentoo.

Punto 3: Pregunto, se puede llegar al punto de compilar el sistema base, instalar el grub en /boot y terminar allí la instalación, para luego proseguir otro dia con la compilación de Xorg y en mi caso Gnome?

Punto 4: Espero no ser muuuuy pregunton, la comunidad Gentoo es enorme!!!!!

Punto 5: Gracias, yo también espero que salga todo bién.

Punto 6: ¡¡¡¡Vamos Argentina!!! Espero que nos vaya bién en el mundial.

Punto 6 dedicado a Pablo.  :Very Happy: 

Gracias muchachos por su ayuda, voy a seguir leyendo sobre la instalación, me gustaría profundizar en el tema del particionado del disco.

Un gran saludo.

Seguimos en contacto.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Por partes: Gentoo no necesariamente se instala desde un CD, Gentoo es una "meta-distribución", es el conjunto de herramientas que te permite construir tu propio linux. En definitiva, lo único necesario para poder construir Gentoo es otro linux funcionando previamente, con un kernel 2.6.26 como mínimo si no recuerdo mal y con capacidad de conectarse a internet.

El minimal CD te provee de todo esto pero si ya dispones de otras distribuciones de linux instaladas en tu sistema o ya dispones de otros cd de instalación de otras distribuciones, no necesitas nada mas. Dados los 25K de bajada, yo no perdería tiempo descargando el LiveCD, sea el minimal o no. Si de todas formas te gustaría descargar el mínimal CD ese, para una instalación de 32 bits con un procesador compatible con i686 como el tuyo del mirror Artic Networks por ejemplo, deberías descargarte el install-x86-minimal-20100216.iso de la sección autobuilds.

Yo hace ya bastante tiempo que siempre uso para instalar Gentoo un CD con System Rescue CD.

Acerca del punto 3: El handbook termina presicamente con un sistema booteable con todas las herramientas base para de ahí en adenlante seguir instalando el resto de los programas. Ni siquiera es necesario hacer todo el handbook de un solo tirón si lo que te falta es tiempo. Se puede dejar en cualquier momento y luego retomarlo desde donde lo dejaste volviendo a montar la partición y haciendo chroot dentro de la misma.

Bienvenido, che  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

tal como te dijo ino, podes usar cualquier live cd, al menos no conozco ninguno que no sirva... necesitas poder particionar el disco, si ya lo tienes hecho, no necesitas eso, montar y hacer el chrrot.

por lo que veo, usas ubuntu, si no pensas pisar las particiones del / no necesitas ni siquiera bootear el live. lo puedes hacer desde el mismo sistema instalado.

o sea booteas ubuntu, montas las particiones, (siempre siguiendo el arbol que van a usar) o sea, si montas tu / en /mnt/gentoo, el /home lo tenes que montar en /mnt/gentoo/home y asi con todos.

incluso solo necesitas instalar el sistema base, compilar el kernel, y ni siquiera tenes que instalar grub, ya que si usas ubuntu, ya esta instalado, solo tienes que copiar el bzimage y el initramfs (solo si lo usas) en el /boot y crear el menu para que bootee gentoo.

la instalacion es sencilla, no le tengas miedo, es cuestion de seguir el manual, hasta que te pongas canchero, y ya lo haces automaticamente, xq no es mas que logica....

te recomiendo, si no vas a partir desde ubuntu, que uses un live con X y un navegador web.... a veces es mas facil copiar ciertas cosas que transcribirlas de papel....

el cd de system rescue es muy util ademas... te recomiendo siempre tener una copia a mano

----------

## edgar-eloy

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Por partes: Gentoo no necesariamente se instala desde un CD, Gentoo es una "meta-distribución", es el conjunto de herramientas que te permite construir tu propio linux. En definitiva, lo único necesario para poder construir Gentoo es otro linux funcionando previamente, con un kernel 2.6.26 como mínimo si no recuerdo mal y con capacidad de conectarse a internet.
> 
> 

 

La parte de contruir Gentoo desde otro linux me gusta. Lo haría desde mi Ubuntu 9.10 con kernel 2.6.31-21-generic. Ya encontré la Guia Método alternativo de instalación de Gentoo Linux (HOWTO) Sección 5 http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/altinstall.xml

Tendría que definir las particiones, paso a comentarles los discos duros que tengo, las particiones y donde me gustaría colocar Gentoo.

Tengo dos discos duros:

```
$ sudo fdisk -l

Disco /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 30401 cilindros

Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Identificador de disco: 0x0009d04c

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sda1   *           2        6904    55448347+   5  Extendida

/dev/sda2            6905       30401   188739652+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda5               2        6904    55448316    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80000000000 bytes

255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 9726 cilindros

Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Identificador de disco: 0x12711271

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sdb1   *           1        1912    15358108+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb2            1913        9726    62765955    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sdb5            1913        5828    31455238+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb6            5829        9465    29214171   83  Linux

/dev/sdb7            9466        9726     2096451   82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

Como ven yo utilizaría el disco sda de 250 GB. En este disco tengo una partición extendida de 53 GB y otra primaria de 180 GB llamada Datos, es la que no quiero perder.

Mi idea es esta, usar /dev/sda1 y dev/sda2 53 GB y dejar intacto dev/sda5 180 GB.

No tengo problemas en borrar esas dos particiones, las tengo para probar Distros, ahora tengo Windows en ella solo para jugar.

Estuve informándome sobre las particiones necesarias para Gentoo, veo que todos aconsejan /boot, /,  /home y /swap, yo lo simplificaría a este mapa de particiones:

```
/dev/sda1   /boot #pregunto ¿Es necesaria esta partición?

/dev/sda2   /

$ swapon dev/sdb7
```

Con eso creo que sería suficiente, vi que otras personas crean particiones mas complicadas para mejorar el rendimiento del sistema operativo.

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> por lo que veo, usas ubuntu, si no pensas pisar las particiones del / no necesitas ni siquiera bootear el live. lo puedes hacer desde el mismo sistema instalado.
> 
> o sea booteas ubuntu, montas las particiones, (siempre siguiendo el arbol que van a usar) o sea, si montas tu / en /mnt/gentoo, el /home lo tenes que montar en /mnt/gentoo/home y asi con todos.
> 
> incluso solo necesitas instalar el sistema base, compilar el kernel, y ni siquiera tenes que instalar grub, ya que si usas ubuntu, ya esta instalado, solo tienes que copiar el bzimage y el initramfs (solo si lo usas) en el /boot y crear el menu para que bootee gentoo. 

 

Todavía no tengo bien leído el HowTo Método alternativo de instalación de Gentoo, me voy a informar mejor sobre este método y ver que significa lo que tu propones de montar mi / en /mnt/gentoo , /home en /mnt/gentoo/home, etc, etc.

Gracias Inodoro_Pereyra (el renegáu), el negro Fontanarrosa un capo, menos mal que no vió descender a su Rosario Central querido, esto lo digo sin ánimos de ofender a la mitad de Rosario.

Gracias pelelademadera.

Voy a seguir leyendo. Un saludo a todos.

----------

## pelelademadera

no es necesario ninguna particion mas que el /. la swap es opcional, solo que si te quedas sin ram.. a la merda....

lo mas comodo es separar cuanta cosa quieras salvar en caso de querer cambiar algo en el /... o sea, yo separo /var/tmp. ahi esta el cache de compilaciones y el de ccache, que uso yo, no es necesario usarlo. lo uso separado apra asegurarme de no quedarme sin espacio mientras compilo cosas grandes como puede ser openoffice.

/usr/portage tiene el arbol de portage, /usr/portage/distfiles, los codigos fuente que se descargan para compilar. tambien tengo separado /usr/portage. distfiles esta en la misma particion que portage, en fin, podes separar todo lo que quieras. a veces es util, a veces no...

mi recomendacion, si ubuntu no lo piensas eliminar, solo crea un / en esos 53gb, te va a sobrar espacio.... el /home, compartilo con el de ubuntu, y el /boot, tambien, o sea, por lo que veo, booteas ubuntu desde /dev/sdb6, entonces, no instales grub ni nada, instala gentoo en sda1 en tu fstab setea el /home compartido (va a ser un problema xq esta dentro del / en tu ubuntu) y no setees /boot, solo copia el kernel en sdb6/boot el bzimage y el initramfs (repito, si lo usas) y crea el menu en el grub de ubuntu....

saltea el paso de instalar grub del manual

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Por el contrario que como aconsejan los demás compatriotas y camaradas, no me cierra mucho instalar desde otro Gnu/Linux, aunque es completamente posible, más que es la primera vez que instalas Gentoo, yo lo haría desde 0. Te veo leído y con un espíritu aventurero que da ganas de arrancar Gentoo desde un win2, pero sinceramente creo estaría bueno arranques pasito a pasito, que es disfrutable a full ademas ja. 

Podias parar donde quisieras, pero hacer un chroot no era algo tan piola para aconsejartelo.

Retomo lo que antes dijeron, no tenes que hacerte drama, el manual explica todo perfecto, no hay un detalle, podes tener algún problema pero hace años no lo tengo, hace años sigo el manual y todo sale perfecto. Buen consejo el de tener un livecd con entorno gráfico, Slax viene con un KDE re liviano y funcionando perfecto. Aclaro que las instalaciones fueron en distintas maquinas, porque una vez instalado se actualiza y se actualiza, es un fierro Gentoo. 

sda2, sda5, sdb1, sdb2, sdb5 mueren por convertirse en ext4! 

Respecto del comentario patriótico (esto se convirtió en una charla de amigos) 

Lo más importante de esto es que no importa cuanto cobremos, ni donde vivamos, la filosofía que perseguimos y sostenemos nos mantiene juntos, nos hace clase, a los de este lado del atlántico como a los del otro. 

Suerte y dale maquina.

----------

## pelelademadera

Perdon por el off: te banco con la que somos todos una comunidad, pero cuando empiece el mundial.... se pudre todo (aunque con el diego no le ganamos a nadie, espero que nos reivindiquemos en el mundial)

dale para adelante, hacelo como vos gustes, no te compliques la vida para arrancar, segui el manual, esta por demas de completo, por ahi no entendes algo, preguntalo, estamos para ayudarte (hasta donde podamos claro esta)

tomatelo con soda, tranka, lleva tiempo, pero cuando sale andando, te olvidas de las demas distros para siempre...(con algun ubuntu de algun conocido vas a renegar igual) pero le agarras el gusto, y es por lejos, la mejor distro...

hace falta algun script que haga todo el setup y estaria 100% completa aunque perderia algo de lo lindo que tiene gentoo... que es lograr que arranque por 1º vez.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El mundial anterior de fútbol creo que no hubo mas de dos o tres comentarios al respecto en este foro, que quedaron en la nada... Será que Gentoo y futbol no son permeables?  :Very Happy: 

Al menos yo, no le doy mucha bola al futbol, ni me va ni me viene, salvo cuando juega Argentina. Mis amigos futboleros me tachan de hereje.

Salud!

----------

## edgar-eloy

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, a medida que los leia me di cuenta que será mejor realizar una instalación desde un cd sea minimal o live cd. Estuve leyendo bién el tema de instalar desde otra distro y siento que todavía no estoy preparado para ese tipo de cosa.

Me decanto por un instalación con CD, la haría este fin de semana porque estamos a full con el laburo. Voy a estudiar bién el manual de instalación y cualquier duda que surja no dudo en preguntarles.

Gracias a todos. Muchos saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En realidad no hay ninguna diferencia entre un tipo de instalación y la otra. La única diferencia es que en lugar de empezar el handbook desde aquí lo hacés dos pasos mas adelante, desde aquí, se ahorra un poquito de tiempo.

Por lo demás, es exactamente lo mismo.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

exacto, bootear un live lo unico que cambia es que no tenes la pc para usar como antes, en cambio, si arrancas de ubuntu, podes seguir usando la pc mientras compilas el sistema

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> En realidad no hay ninguna diferencia entre un tipo de instalación y la otra. La única diferencia es que en lugar de empezar el handbook desde aquí lo hacés dos pasos mas adelante, desde aquí, se ahorra un poquito de tiempo.
> 
> Por lo demás, es exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> Salud!

 Totalmente de acuerdo. He instalado muchas veces gentoo, desde debian, desde knoppix, desde otro gentoo, y desde el cd minimal. El único inconveniente que tuve (solo por no ser atento), fue el de elegir correctamente las opciones de compilación del núcleo, que en el cd mínimal, viene en un archivo. Lo demás es exactamente igual, como dice inodoro.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como cuesta desterrar del imaginario popular eso de que un sistema operativo se instala desde un CD o DVD, no?  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

sumado a eso, cuesta pensar en que gentoo en realidad lo hace uno, y no que gentoo esta hecho para uno...

como todo lo que uno hace, cuando es propio, es mas lindo...

----------

## edgar-eloy

Gracias por todas sus respuestas muchachos. Nunca estuve en un foro así, con gente ávida de ayudar.

Me quedó un pregunta pendiente, que formato soporta Gentoo? En el handbook dice que ext3, supongo que cuando se hizo el manual no existía ext4. Puede funcionar bajo ext4 Gentoo?

Gracias y saludos a todos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gentoo soportará tantos sistemas de archivos como soporte la versión del kernel que vayas a elegir. De hecho, no tiene nada que ver con la distribución en sí si no con el kernel todo el asunto. Gentoo usa el kernel oficial de Linux (vanilla, que le dicen) y le aplica algún que otro parche propio. Ambas versiones están disponibles en portage como gentoo-sources o vanilla-sources respectivamente aunque para el último caso daría exactamente igual que te bajes el kernel de www.kernel.org por ejemplo.

Elegí el sistema de archivos que mas te guste, después durante la compilación del kernel le das soporte para el mismo y por último instalas las utilidades que le permiten al script de inicio revisarlo y arreglarlo de forma automática en caso de ser necesario.

Un kernel actual soporta tantos sistemas de archivos distintos que probablemente a mas de la mitad ni los hayas sentido nombrar nunca, así que por ext4 no deberías preocuparte.

Salud!

----------

## edgar-eloy

Les comento como voy con la instalación de Gentoo, la estoy haciendo desde Ubuntu:

Hice las particiones /dev/sda1 para /boot y /dev/sda3 para / , usaré la misma swap que el de Ubutnu en /dev/sdb7. Aclaro que el particionador me puso como /dev/sda3 a la particion para / porque ya existia una /dev/sda2 que es la partición de Datos2.

Luego monté las particiones /dev/sda3 en /mnt/Gentoo/ y /dev/sda1 en /mnt/Gentoo/boot. Copié los archivos "stage3-i686-20100601.tar.bz2" y "portage-latest.tar.bz2" en /mnt/Gentoo/ , los descomprimí y esto es lo que tengo:

```
root@edgar-desktop:/mnt/Gentoo# ls

bin   etc   mnt                     proc  stage3-i686-20100601.tar.bz2  usr

boot  home  opt                     root  sys                           var

dev   lib   portage-latest.tar.bz2  sbin  tmp

```

Portage está descomprimido en /mnt/Gentoo/usr/ tal como dice que lo haga el handbook

```
root@edgar-desktop:/mnt/Gentoo/usr# ls

bin                include  libexec  portage  share  tmp

i686-pc-linux-gnu  lib      local    sbin     src

```

En este momento estoy en la parte 5.d. Configurando las opciones de compilación. He revisado el make.conf y adaptado las configuraciones para que se adapte mejor a mi procesador Pentium4 HT:

```
root@edgar-desktop:/mnt/Gentoo# nano etc/make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Tengo una pregutita para hacerles, en la variable -march= puse native, leyendo vi que al usarla, GCC detectará el procesador y automáticamente usará las opciones apropiadas.

¿Está bién esa variable?

Otra pregunta que tengo para hacerles es sobre la última línea del make.conf, CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu", ¿Se podria hacer lo mismo para CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS? ¿Que es CHOST? leí un poco sobre esto pero no entendí nada.

Hay una opción más que no entendí donde tendriá que ir y cual usaría yo, les paso a comentar;

 *Guía de Compilación Optimizada wrote:*   

> MAKEOPTS
> 
> Con la variable MAKEOPTS definimos cuantas compilaciones paralelas pueden hacerse al mismo tiempo cuando instalamos un paquete. El número sugerido es la cantidad de CPUs de tu sistema, más uno
> 
> Listado de Código 4.3: MAKEOPTS para un sistema normal de 1-CPU
> ...

 

Mi CPU es de un solo núcleo pero trabaja con HyperThreading, esta tecnología consiste en simular dos procesadores lógicos dentro de un único procesador físico. Pregunto ¿MAKEOPTS va dentro de las variables de CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS? o mejor ¿Donde se usa o coloca MAKEOPTS? ¿puedo poner MAKEOPTS="-j3" para que use el HyperThreading de mi CPU?

Desde ya le agradezco su ayuda, mediante sus aportes he perdido todos mis miedos a aventurarme en esto.

Saludos.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Esta todo bien lo que estas haciendo. No se bien como explicar todo lo demás, dudo mi explicacion sea mejor que la del Handbook.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La variable MAKEOPTS controla cuantos hilos del compilador se lanzarán en simultáneo siempre que se pueda. Normalmente uso: (la cantidad de microprocesadores implicados multiplicado por dos)+1

Podrías tranquilamente usar un número mayor a j3 para MAKEOPTS pero pasado un cierto punto, lejos de obtener algún tipo de mejora, lo único que vas a conseguir es compilar mas lento. Esto dependerá principalmente de cuanta memoria ram hay disponible, de la potencia del microprocesador y de si pretendes usar la PC para algo mas mientras compila.

Si hay otras PC en red con la tuya y corren linux, se puede aprovechar la potencia de sus microprocesadores para que ayuden a compilar en la tuya usando distcc.

Para calcular este valor usa la cantidad real de microprocesadores, indistintamente de si hay HT disponible o no.

MAKEOPTS va siempre fuera del contenido de otras variables, en una línea aparte.

El CHOST se refiera a la arquitectura para la cual se optimizarán los binarios resultantes, Se puede usar cualquier CHOST de los que tu microprocesador soporte y para un mejor rendimiento te conviene usar el mas reciente. Como no se de que microprocesador no puedo mas que suponer que usar i686 es lo mas conveniente en tu caso.

Para que se entienda, el set de instrucciones definido como estándar en i686 no es el mismo que en i586 o i486. Como existe siempre compatibilidad retrógrada, producir código para i486 funcionaría en tu i686 sin problemas, además de llegado el caso, funcionar en un 486 inclusive.

Nunca hay que cambiar de CHOST en la medida de lo posible. No es un cambio que se pueda hacer así como así.

Por lo demás no hay nada que aclarar, vas bien.

Salud!

----------

## edgar-eloy

Se me quemaron los papeles.  :Confused: 

Hola a todos, este fin de semana estuve haciendo la instalación de Gentoo mediante Ubuntu, luego de haber terminado todos los pasos del Handbook hasta la sección 10.d reinicié es sistema para ver si arrancaba mi nuevo SO pero no pasó nada. Paso a comentarles lo que hice y a mostrarles algunos archivos de configuración para que vean si están bién:

Configurando el Kernel

Descargué y compilé el kernel kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7, copié la imágen en boot/, quedando así:

```
# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

# ls boot/

# boot  kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7
```

Creando el /etc/fstab

Luego pasé a crear el fstab, editando las partes de las particiones para indicar donde va cada cosa, les expico el mapa de particiones para Gentoo:

Partición /boot, va en /dev/sda1

Partición /, va en /dev/sda3

Partición swap, va en /dev/sdb7

```
# nano /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      defaulst,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb7      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

10. Configurando el gestor de arranque

Usando GRUB

Sé que en grub.conf hay erroes de tipeo en los title, era por la hora y estaba cansado, pero repasando lo que está escrito más abajo en kernel veo que coindice la versión con la imágen que tengo en /boot.

```
# emerge grub

# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.3-r7

# Partición donde se encuentra la imagen del núcleo (o sistema operativo)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.37-r7 (rescate)

# Partición donde se encuentra la imagen del núcleo (o sistema operativo)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

# Las siguientes cuatro líneas sólo se usan en caso de arranque dual con un sistema Windows.

# En este caso, Windows reside en la partición /dev/sdb1.

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Configurando GRUB a mano, utilizando instrucciones

Por último pasé a configurar grub.

```
# grub

grub> root (hd0,0)          (Especifique donde tiene su partición /boot)

grub> setup (hd0)           (Instalamos GRUB en el MBR)

grub> quit                  (Salimos del intérprete de comandos de GRUB)
```

Procedí a salir de chroot y desmontar todo, hide un # update-grub para ubuntu y me reconoció Gentoo, reinicio el sistema indicandole a la bios que arranque desde el disco que tiene grub Gentoo, me aparece una muy linda imágen splash de Gentoo y procedo a iniciar por primera vez mi nuevo SO.

Comienza a cargar en kernel (con TUX arriba) pero se clava a los 2 segundos y queda así indicandome una serie de cosas que paso a indicarlas:

```
[2.309714] Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

[2.310668] VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

[2.311792] VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(2,0)

[2.312718] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

[2.313691] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

[2.314718] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1

[2.315714] Call Trace:

[2.316648] [<c1576714>] ? printk+0xf/0x11

[2.317624] [<c1576669>] panic+0x43/0xdf

[2.310561] [<c185faf1>] mount_block_root+0x163/0x172

[2.319524] [<c1002930>] ? ftrace_define_fields_kvm_mmio+0x1d/0x90

[2.320524] [<185fb66>] mount_root+0x66/0x84

[2.321412] [<c185fcc9>] prepare_namespace+0145/0x16c

[2.322388] [<c185f285>] kernel_init+0xdc/0xe8

[2.323372] [<c185f1a9>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0xe8

[2.324359] [<c1025337>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10
```

Acá ya no entiendo nada, me llama la atención la parte VFS: Unable to mount root via NFS, trying floppy.

Espero que con lo mostrado vean algún tipo de error, espero que no sea tema de error el compilado del kernel.  :Embarassed: 

Gracias de antemano y un gran saludo a todos.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pelelademadera

si pensas eliminar ubuntu, tenes que instalar grub. si no vas a eliminar ubuntu, podes copiar el bzimage al boot de ubuntu y ver si bootea de ese grub.

lo mas probable es que hayas compilado mal el kernel. compilaste con * los controladores del disco?

creo que en tu caso es

<*>     SiS PATA support 

y / o

<*>   SiS5513 chipset support

tienen que estar con *

----------

## edgar-eloy

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> si pensas eliminar ubuntu, tenes que instalar grub. si no vas a eliminar ubuntu, podes copiar el bzimage al boot de ubuntu y ver si bootea de ese grub.
> 
> lo mas probable es que hayas compilado mal el kernel. compilaste con * los controladores del disco?
> 
> creo que en tu caso es
> ...

 

No pienso eliminar ubuntu, tendria que probar compilar de nuevo y ver el tema de los controladores SiS del disco, puede ser que el error esté alli.

Gracias.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No pongas los controladores del disco SATA como modulo, fijate bien que chipset tiene el mother. Tene en cuenta una cosa.. que no se si tiene que ver pero es posible. Estas booteando de distintos discos no? Usas un disco para bootear ubuntu y otro para Gentoo?

SDA y SDB van a depender del orden de booteo, quien sea el disco que este como principal va a ser Sda. Te respondi sin leerte mucho por el apuro pero queria comentarte esto hoy.

----------

## edgar-eloy

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> No pongas los controladores del disco SATA como modulo, fijate bien que chipset tiene el mother. Tene en cuenta una cosa.. que no se si tiene que ver pero es posible. Estas booteando de distintos discos no? Usas un disco para bootear ubuntu y otro para Gentoo?
> 
> SDA y SDB van a depender del orden de booteo, quien sea el disco que este como principal va a ser Sda. Te respondi sin leerte mucho por el apuro pero queria comentarte esto hoy.

 

Desde la Bios puedo elegir con que disco arrancar, en sda se encuentra Gentoo y Datos2, en sdb se encuentra WindowsXP, Datos1 y Ubuntu9.10.

Voy a comprobar cual es mi chipset y ver el tema de controladores SATA. Mi mother no tiene conexion SATA, al ser un mother del 2006 tiene conexiones IDE, pero creo que leí por ahi que linux pone reconoce IDE como SATA.

Gracias Pablo por tu tiempo. Voy a ver que pasa cuando recompile el kernel.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

de todas maneras no pasa por ser sata o no, y depende del mother como reconoce los discos, sea sda o sdb

algunos mothers cambiando el orden de booteo cambia el nombre del disco, y otros no, de todas maneras creo que udev es el que define eso en linux x lo que sdb tendria que ser sdb siempre para esa pc... si es sdb o hdb.. no se bien de que depende, pero creo que las ultimas versiones de udev llama a todos los discos sd* y no hay mas distincion entre ata y sata.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Les comento que hace menos de 1 mes hice una instalacion Gentoo Amd64 en un disco PATA y me tomo el disco como HDA, segun el manual debia de ser SDA pero no fue asi.

Diria agregues lineas al grub.conf con distintas variantes posibles, para ir probando. Por lo que vi a sda3 no la ve, o lo esta tomando como hda3 (con lo cual habria que modificar el fstab y el grub.conf) o no esta tomando la controladora ide de tu mother. Veria si realmente te esta tomando sdX o hdX. No se cuan acertado estoy en esto pero queria comentartelo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Colaboro con lo poco que puedo: Que el disco se llame SDx o HDx no depende de udev si no el driver que esté usando el kernel para controlar la controladora ATA -valga la redundancia-, sea SATA o PATA (PATA = IDE). Depende en definitiva de si está usando el dríver desde esta sección:

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

O desde esta otra:

```
<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
```

Se recomienda siempre usar La segunda opción, que aparte de ser lo mas reciente, simplifica bastatnte el asunto. Un disco rígido IDE conectado como secundario maestro o como primario esclavo será siempre sdb cuando con el driver anterior se llamaría hdc y hdb respectivamente.

Por otro lado, no hace falta volverse loco agregando líneas a grub.conf. Se puede editar el menú de grub al vuelo usando la tecla e, guardar los cambios con la tecla enter y probar si la configuración funciona con la tecla b. Como grub autocompleta al usar doble-tab, se simplifica bastante el proceso.

Salud!

----------

## gsardou

Hola edgar-eloy. Bienvenido al foro   :Wink: 

Poco puedo aportar, además de lo dicho por los otros compañeros/foreros, pero te hago un par de preguntas:

¿Si haces un "fdisk -l /dev/sda" , que te aparece?

Tendría que ser algo como:

```

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sda1   *           1           7       56196   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               8        1313    10490445    (Esta partición es irrelevante)

/dev/sda3            1314       38913   302022000   83  Linux

```

¿Tanto "sda1" como "sda3" están identificadas como "Linux" (Id 83)?

Segunda pregunta:

¿Tienes habilitado el soporte para ext4 en el núcleo (con un "*")?

Por último, podrías pegar aqui, lo que te sale en pantalla cuando haces un "lspci".  Por ejemplo en mi caso sale:

```
00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)

05:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster

```

Alli lo tienes todo (che!, no se rian de mi equipo que ya es veterano!). El chipset del mother (nvidia), el modelo de la placa de video (nvidia) y el modelo de la placa de sonido (ca0106).

Pegá el tuyo y quizás te podamos dar una mano  :Smile: 

----------

## edgar-eloy

Hola a todos, les comento que estoy muy contento con los resultados obtenidos.

Por fin pude hacer arrancar mi Gentoo!!!!!  :Very Happy:  Volí a compilar el kernel por enésima vez, controlé muy bien la parte de controladores de disco, agregué el que correspondia a mi placa y chipset SiS 5513 IDE. Lo demás ya me lo conocia de memoria.

En el primer intento de arranque que salió el mismo mensaje pero con la diferencia de que esta vez me dió las posibles particiones y para mi sorpresa el sistema me los tomaba como hda al disco de 250GB y hdc al de 80GB, o sea que me carga el driver de disco como IDE, que era lo que me esperaba.

Después de este aviso, ya me imaginé por donde venia la cosa. Vuelvo a reiniciar y edito la linea en el grub cambiando /dev/sda1 por /dev/hda1, aprieto "b" para que botee con esa corrección y voila!!! Gentoo pudo arrancar!!! pero al estar mal el fstab no me pudo montar la partición / por estar especificado como /dev/sda1.

Ya para ese momento estaba extaciado de alegría, sabiá lo que tenía que hacer para que me monte correctamente todo, así que procedía a solucionar el grub.conf y el fstab.

Pasos de mi solución:

Volví a arrancar Ubuntu, edité el fstab de Gentoo y corregí la sección de discos, cambié /dev/sda1 por /dev/hda1 para que me monte correctamente / , el swap tenia el mismo problema asi que también lo corregí /dev/sdb7 por /dev/hdc7.

Edité el grub.conf haciendo el mismo arreglo donde / estaba en /dev/sda1 lo cambié por /dev/hda1.

Guardé todos los cambios y reinicié para a ver que pasaria.

Ahora sí!! todo marchó bién, pude loguearme como root, ingresé mi contraseña y ya tenía mi hermoso sistema funcionando, hice un ping para ver si tenía conección a internet con resultados positivos.

Con semejante alegría no me dí cuenta de la hora, eran las 03:15 de la madrugada, a la mañana siguiente a trabajar, así que tuve que irme a dormir y dejar de toquetear los directorios de portage para ver los paquetes de gnome y nvidia.

Les quiero dar mis agradecimientos a todos los que me ayudaron y aportaron en este post, me sorprendió desde el primer día el desinterés al ayudarme, lo rápido que lo hicieron y el seguimiento que le hicieron a mi caso.

No como en otros forums de otra distro donde hay que tratar con gente malhumorada, que lo único que hace en la mayoría de los casos es criticar que tan mal uno escribe, que te quieren enseñar a cocinar y no darte la receta como ellos dicen y que no has leído las normas. Pero no viene al caso. Deberían mirar cuantos casos hay con este tipo de respuestas, me da pena por los usuarios nuevos que tratan con gente así , siento vergüenza al saber que esta gente quiere un linux para todos pero se comportan totalmente diferente.  :Embarassed:  ¿Saben a cual forum me refiero?

Por suerte Gentoo tiene gente ganas de ayudar en todos los casos planteados, por más tontos que parezcan.

Hay que comprender a que los que nos estamos iniciando en linux, un problema que para otros con mucho mas conocimientos es fácil de resolver, para los recién iniciados es un gran golpe anímico y causa desesperación. Gracias a ustedes gente como yo aprende de la mejor forma a resolverlos y a encontrar en el mejor Handbook de las distros un mundo de conocimiento y aprendizaje.

Muchas pero muchas gracias a todos, les mando un gran abrazo y los felicito porque ahora van a tener a un usuario más de Gentoo.

PD: sigo muy contento por haber logrado arrancar mi Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *edgar-eloy wrote:*   

> ¿Saben a cual forum me refiero?

 

No,no tengo la menor idea, no soy habitual de ningún otro foro de linux que no sea este. Ahora que lo pienso, no soy habitual de ningún otro foro de ningún tipo pero debe ser mas o menos como decís, por que no es la primera vez que leo un comentario similar a este halagando la buena leche que le ponen los usuarios/as a este foro.

Enhorabuena entonces, un usuario mas, palo y a la bolsa como dicen  :Very Happy: 

Superado el primer escalón, de ahora en mas debería ser todo en bajada... (A ver si es cierto).

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

felicitaciones edgar....

ahora ya es todo tuyo. cualquier cosa, por bolu.. que sea, no dudes en postear... siempre te soluciona los problemas alguien....

dale con cariño.... cuidado con el root, como siempre en linux, el root solo cuando es necesario. y ahora si, bienvenido!!

----------

## edgar-eloy

Así es Inodoro, me imagino que a los usuarios de este foro que aportan muchísimo como ustedes los deben llenar de halagos y agradecimientos.

Aclaro, no es que en el foro que critico solamente te vas a encontrar con ese tipo de gente, hay personas con menos antigüedad que te ayudan y mucho, los más antiguos son más duros y eso es muy chocante para usuarios que quieren usar Debian y son novatos. A mi me pasó.

Gracias Inodoro_Pereyra y pelelademadera.

La siguiente duda es muy tonta pero es por ser novato en este foro:

¿Como hago para poner este tema como terminado y/o solucionado?  :Embarassed: 

Gracias nuevamente.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

edita tu primer post y al final ponele (solucionado) y.. en una de esas se cierra, pero sirve para guiar las busquedas y que el que entra, sabe que hay una solucion...

----------

